# My ladies, Basil and Rue.



## liberationofallkinds (Mar 2, 2012)

I finally gave in and bought a nice camera, so of course my rats were my first victims. 

Anyways, meet my rats Basil and Rue! (left to right)





















They're younger girls, obviously. I assume Basil is just about a week or so older than Rue judging on size.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

They're cute, they almost look like mice


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Love the names! Can I ask is the name Rue from the hunger games? P.S. Love the markings on them!


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Aw they're still teeny  very cute girls and great names!


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

The names amuse me, because one of my rats was named Basil by his original owner and I renamed him Roux!


----------



## liberationofallkinds (Mar 2, 2012)

Haha, I will admit I did name Rue after the little girl in the Hunger Games. She was one of my favorite characters even though she was so short lived. Also, the rat, like the character, is very quick and quiet.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

liberationofallkinds said:


> Haha, I will admit I did name Rue after the little girl in the Hunger Games. She was one of my favorite characters even though she was so short lived. Also, the rat, like the character, is very quick and quiet.


 I also loved Rue! Rue the rat even sounds like Rue in the book being fast and agile!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Omg, I have a male rat called Basil and a female rat called Roo, but we spell it differently, obviously! *High five* Your girls are gorgeous


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

That's quantum entanglement for you!


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

The lighter one's face pattern looks like a target! They're cute.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I may end up rat napping them


----------



## liberationofallkinds (Mar 2, 2012)

They're pretty adorable! Just still having trouble trusting me.


----------



## cuddleb0t (Oct 10, 2011)

Beautiful rats. <3 I have the same cage ^.^


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

It is a hallo that the little blue is wearing. Sweet.


----------



## Axelmyrat (Dec 5, 2010)

They are adorable!


----------



## RatsWorld-09 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol they look like two peas in a pod!


----------



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

They're so cute! Love their names


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

SO CUTE... aww I miss my ratties.


----------

